# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط استفاده از "  تبصره  " در سال چهارم دبیـــرســـتان

## 13,230 User

سلام 

دوستان من رشتم ریاضیه و سال چهارم دبیرستانم!

امثال تو خرداد دیفرانسیل رو 7 شدم و تک ماده زدم

میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست در صورت بالا بودن معدلم از 12 بتونم یک درس دیگه رو که نمرش از 7 پایین تره رو از تک ماده استفاده کنم ؟؟

و اگه تجدید بشم جریان چیه 

ینی باید از بهمن وارد دانشگاه بشم ؟؟

 :Yahoo (117): 

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## 13,230 User

دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید خیلی فورهی

 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> سلام 
> 
> دوستان من رشتم ریاضیه و سال چهارم دبیرستانم!
> 
> امثال تو خرداد دیفرانسیل رو 7 شدم و تک ماده زدم
> 
> میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست در صورت بالا بودن معدلم از 12 بتونم یک درس دیگه رو که نمرش از 7 پایین تره رو از تک ماده استفاده کنم ؟؟
> 
> و اگه تجدید بشم جریان چیه 
> ...



هر ترم یکبار میشه ازتک استفاده کرد
ترم دومم یکبار میشه

----------


## artim

ربطی به معدل بالا هم نداره

----------


## 13,230 User

سلام داداش

خب آخه من بزرگسالانم  :Yahoo (4):  بزرگسالانم فقط ترم دوم داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> سلام داداش
> 
> خب آخه من بزرگسالانم  بزرگسالانم فقط ترم دوم داره


اها بزرگسالان والا فکر کنم دوبار بتونی استفاده کنی اگه نشد بذار دیماه پاسش کن

----------


## T!G3R

> اها بزرگسالان والا فکر کنم دوبار بتونی استفاده کنی اگه نشد بذار دیماه پاسش کن


سلام داش اریا
خو اگه بذاره برا دیماه فکر کنم دانشگاه رفتنش بیفته برای بهمن درسته؟

----------


## MEHDI0241

اگه یه بار از تک ماده استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی چون دیگه تک ماده نداری.
سعی کن شهریور قبول بشی وگرنه دی ماه سخته و باید با دانشگاه هماهنگ بکنی وضعیتتو که دنگ و فنگش زیاده.

----------


## artim

> سلام داش اریا
> خو اگه بذاره برا دیماه فکر کنم دانشگاه رفتنش بیفته برای بهمن درسته؟


سلام
اره اگه برا دانشگاه میخواد و دانشگاهش علمی کاربردی نیست باید تا قبل دانشگاهش مدرک پیششو بگیره

----------

